# 2 new litters



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

Last night my splash doe gave birth to aprox. 15 babies or so while she was in a temporary tank while I cleaned the cages. so I left her in the ten galoon with another pregnant doe who was due soon too out of curiosity ( Ive never kept to nirsing mothers together before) well I get up this morning exactly twelve hours since the first birth and the second mother is giving birth on top of the already giant pile of babies from last night .-. *sigh* how will I know who is who!?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Unless the does can't produce the same colours you won't know which baby belongs to who. I normaly like two or more does to birth together myself so they can share the work. However another drawback to this is if your keeping back big litters some of the babies can get pushed out of the way at feeding time.


----------

